# 3pt Yanmar YSS-60 bushing help



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

I am looking for info on a yanmar yss-60 snow blower. I made a new drive flange and am having trouble getting some spacers off. There are 3 that appear to be the same. One on either end of the shaft by the outer bearings and one between the pto shaft and bearing, which is the one I need to remove now. It has a set screw and also a indent for a spanner as if it was threaded. I need to know if this bushing is threaded or press fit before I put my puller on it. I tried to turn it by using a punch but no movement. RH thread? I have yet to really hit it though. Good bit of rust and it is soaking in PG Blaster.
I have been searching for hours to no avail


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It sure is hard to find info on this Yanmar YSS-60 or the YSS-48.

Did find out that ... 'YSS-60 with the 2733 PTO drive. These units were built by Schulte in Canada.'

Schulte Industries Products

Hope this gets you on your way!


----------



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

THanks for the info. I have word out to them as well.
After looking at it closer I determined that the bushing is NOT threaded. Looking into the set screw hole...no threads. Not sure why there is a detent in the bushing. Anyway I put on a puller and off came the bearing and bushing. I made it sound easy didn't I? LOL

Both the drive flange and the PTO shaft connection are only using 5/16" bolts to hold them on the input shaft. THe 1/4" key is not on either so the bolt is used as the drive.
I am debating whether or not to cut the keyway in the drive flange I made. I have the flange in the shaper now but don't have a tool to cut the keyway. It was a lot of work to get the drive flange off, so I think it best to cut the keyway and get some keys for the drives and not rely on the 5/16" bolts to drive the blower. Looking for the correct tool online now. I may have to make a boring bar type holder myself but I don't have the ideal material without cutting up a boring bar that I need for the lathe.

Mostly the 1/4" bolt connecting the drive flanges together has been my "fuse" and I have broke a few of those. The 1/4" bolts on the auger were really bent and hard to get out. Put new ones in. Grade 3. Grade 5 on the impeller.

Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

geckocycles said:


> THanks for the info. I have word out to them as well.
> After looking at it closer I determined that the bushing is NOT threaded. Looking into the set screw hole...no threads. Not sure why there is a detent in the bushing. Anyway I put on a puller and off came the bearing and bushing. I made it sound easy didn't I? LOL




I noticed you joined back in 2015. Wow, glad to help when you got here. 

Do you have an idea what year the machine was made? Does it have a model number plate? 

With all of those non-metric sizes, Yanmar indeed rebranded the machine. They do things in metric in-house.


----------



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

YSS-60 SN# 804891
I do have a 18mg pdf that is too big to upload here. I added it to the Manuals page called YANMAR Blower YSS-60 35.pdf. It is missing the first few pages but that is usually just safety stuff. It covers front and rear models. Mine is slightly different not showing the spacers I have on mine. Instead they show a bearing that bolts onto the housing instead of mine that has 2 3 hole bearing retainer plates. THe fan shear plate is slightly different than mine too in shape only.
They call for a 1/4"x2" long grade 5 shear bolt and the plates are only 1/4" each. I use a 1" long bolt.


----------

